# Avatars of War War Priest and concept art for Vampire Queen



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Avatars of War have released new concept art for their next model, a Vampire Queen. As usual it will have loads of head/weapon options including one with a severed head with a bat sitting on it, nice.



















They have also released the new War Priest (for The Empire) again comes with loads of options though them or holy relic & hammer/shield with optional cloak and head options or with Hammer & hammer/shield with the same cloak and head options though Indies (makes it simpler to stock)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ahh, I remember seeing the Vampiress and being impressed a while back, but nice to actually see the Warrior Priest finished. What a cool model.


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

*jawdrop*

umm, ok i don't play VC, but i'm getting one of those!


----------

